# "Interwoven" Challenge Winners



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 25, 2016)

This month's very interesting prompt has resulted in a tie. Please join us in doffing our caps and putting our hands together to congratulate our winners, *ned* for his piece, *a small place in Poland*, and (ugh, this is so awkward) *Chester's Daughter*, for her piece, *Fragmentation Finale*.

Both victors shall receive this month's Laureate, and ned will receive a one month's free FoWF subscription. As I am notoriously poor at picking prompts, ned will have the honor of selecting next month's topic all on his own. 



I found your piece to be exceptionally well wrought, ned, and I voted for it. It was my first choice, in fact. I really wish you received one more vote as I feel your skill superseded my own in this instance. I am honored beyond measure to share the win with you, though. Congrats, my dear, you really knocked it out of the park!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 26, 2016)

That was an excellent poem Ned - a worthy winner.

Likewise for Chester's Daughter's.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 26, 2016)

Congrats, you wonderful people! ^^


----------



## escorial (Jul 26, 2016)

well done


----------



## aj47 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nicely penned, both of y'all.  Well-deserved.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 26, 2016)

Congratulations Ned and Chester's Daughter!! Fabulous work. This challenge ALWAYS showcases WF's very best....


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2016)

Well done, both of you! Congratulations!


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 26, 2016)

Congratulations to you both.  Well wrought.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 26, 2016)

Excellent poetry by two extraordinary poets- Chester would be proud of you, dear girl and one hard handshake to ned. 


warmest
bob


----------



## apple (Jul 26, 2016)

Lisa, somehow, some way, your poems always end up being a favorite of mine. I suppose they always express a truth... which touches me.  Congratulations, girl.  And ned, your poem immediately drew me in, (it got my vote) It certainly creates a mood and it's hard to imagine  what even one single person had to endure and tried to comprehend as to why they were there  in that small space in Poland . Good work ned.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 26, 2016)

Congratulations to two worthy winners. You both got a vote from me. 

Glad you finally got the recognition you deserve, ned! :thumbl:


----------



## ned (Jul 27, 2016)

hello everyone - thank you all for your kind words...

but it was a very close run race, and I'm happy to come through in such a quality field.

if you're interested, I voted for... 
....remaining in the European Union - but it didn't come out in the results!

now, to think of a dastardly prompt!..... (but it's not that easy!)
wish I had a poem up my sleeve for a handy hint - but I've been prosing lately, so I'll have to surprise myself
for inspiration. 

one last thing - - - Hooray!
Ned


----------



## Terry D (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats to both of you! There were some very powerful poems this month and I am in awe of the skills displayed. I'm also ridiculously happy to say I voted for both.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 27, 2016)

A sea of thanks, think Atlantic, to all for their kind words.

Dearest Bob, my eternal gratitude for mentioning my Dad. I like to think he sees. He was my greatest supporter in everything, but checked out, through no fault of his own, long before I became who he knew I would be. I take comfort in hoping that one day he'll kick me in the ass and tell me I told you so. I always told him he believed in me a little too much, lol. Hugs, my friend, and thank you again.

My sweet  Sondra, as always, it is such a pleasure to hear from you. Your skill has always awed me, and that you deem anything I write as favored is an honor beyond description. Thank you, my love, for inspiring me to plod on as you have consistently succeeded in doing since my arrival here. Hugs. 

And ned, no pressure, hon, but you best select something delish or else I'm smearing you with bacon fat and setting the Poetry pit bulls on you. Nope, no pressure at all, lol.


----------

